# V3 Status!! W/Pics...



## Alkora (Mar 5, 2006)

Okay everyone, I know we've been having some problems with the site as it is...

I have been working day and night on fa's code.

I have ripped the system apart and am re-constucting a lot of parts of it.

So, what's planned for V3?

Well...stability...that's for damn sure...and with how it's currently using its resources now, i don't think that will be an issue.

The site is XHTML 1.0 WC3 compatible

The hovering table issue with firefox is now fixed.

Displaying issues with IE have been fixed.

I'm working on a brand new upload process. This one will be more organized and will be utilizing a new tag system. It will still have the old categorizing methods as we can use this to do just general browsing, but we will be able to do more advanced searching.

The BIIIIIG thing with the new system, besides stability, is the brand new control panels, on both the administration AND user side.

I've ripped out the settings area, the account management area, AND message center and put them all into one thing. People were saying that they were having issues with trying to find certain features, or that they wanted a feature that already existed...so editing pics and managing your account will be a lot easier now.

Pics i promised for the new system can be found below:

http://www.furpawz.net/fa/V3/control-panel.jpg
http://www.furpawz.net/fa/V3/control-panel2.jpg
http://www.furpawz.net/fa/V3/pms1.jpg
http://www.furpawz.net/fa/V3/pms2.jpg

I will be working on the system for the next couple of days...I may not stop until it is fully scripted.

I'm sorry that we've been having so many issues as of late, but do want you all to know that we are working hard to get things fixed.


----------



## Micu (Mar 5, 2006)

lol
Have fun, and good luck.


----------



## Myr (Mar 5, 2006)

This is good news.  The site looks a lot more clean and better laid out with things being better organized to effectively use space.


----------



## Almafeta (Mar 5, 2006)

I think the vertical side bar in the messages section could be reduced to a less space-eating horizontal bar.  Especially since I have to scroll to the right in your screenshots.

And won't the addition of avatars to the messages page make it eat up more bandwidth?


----------



## Taristin (Mar 5, 2006)

They're already there for the watches...


----------



## Pico (Mar 5, 2006)

Almafeta said:
			
		

> And won't the addition of avatars to the messages page make it eat up more bandwidth?


Yeah, I don't see why we need to see people's avatars next to every single message in our message center that they make.  I like seeing the avatars when people +watch me, but otherwise they're not necessary and make the page look really big and spread out.

Where are those little icons and emoticons from?  They hardly match the rest of FA, in my opinion, and if they're from another site then you should say so.

I suggest that you change the search bar, too.  Leave it as a simple keyword search by default, then put all those other options under an "Advanced Search link."

Otherwise, I don't have much to say because I'm only going by a few screenshots that don't actually give out a lot of information.  I'm hoping that the site is truly being reconstructed (unlike last time) and that some /actual/ professionals are going to go over the code before the site goes live again.  And, I still think "FA v2" should be taken down for now because it's barely functional.


----------



## Litre (Mar 5, 2006)

Those icons look v.familiar. Think I've seen those before. Think you could take matching in consideration, eh?


----------



## Vitae (Mar 5, 2006)

Bibble...




DID YOU EVER PLAY CREATURES?!!?!??!?!?!?!


----------



## Alkora (Mar 6, 2006)

Those are just temporary icons, This theme isn't even going to be the same...I'm not really worrying about how looks exactly at this moment...
My goal is to get the source code up to something that we can use better then what we have.

I usually make a new theme for new versions or large upgrades...hence the many themes we've had in the past...

Preyfar said he had made a nice theme, but with his computer being offline, he can't get to it...I just used some icons from some forum resource sites I found years ago...so don't worry, they won't be staying...

as for how the message center is layed out, I thought about leaving it just plain text, but I don't want to leave it how it was before...it just seemed like there was sooo much empty space...which is why i split it up into the tables like that.

As for the search bar, i don't plan to replace the quicksearch spot we already have, the advanced search will be on another page.

If anyone has any suggestions for new features or design elements they want to see, just inform me via this thread or PM me.


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Mar 6, 2006)

I second the request for a horizontal control panel bar rather than the vertical one.  Even though I use a widescreen monitor, it's simply a design balance aspect that would make the site look better.

Also, having it load all those thumbnails for each of the "new favorited" items would put a severe drag on the server, as I know a lot of people never clear their new messages thing because they like seeing the numbers go up up up.  I would much prefer the text layout for new fav's that we have now.


----------



## Xax (Mar 6, 2006)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> My goal is to get the source code up to something that we can use better then what we have.



Y'know, out of the many web skills I have, the one I'm best at is writing validating and properly-displaying XHTML/CSS. If you are looking for help with that part of the redesign, feel free to ask me.


----------



## missdavies (Mar 6, 2006)

looks great! way better organized  good luck


----------



## Sslaxx (Mar 6, 2006)

*Looks promising.*

Hope you can get it secure, stable and ready to roll out soon.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm going to be a ditto monster and suggest no icons for comments or faves. Also, could you keep faves and comments in rows, as opposed to columns and rows? I kind of liked it that way, it might make the page longer vertically but in the long run it's easier to read imo.


----------



## Vitae (Mar 6, 2006)

The icons? The ones with the little cup holding the paintbrush and stuff?
I made those for you PP


----------



## Pico (Mar 6, 2006)

Vitae said:
			
		

> The icons? The ones with the little cup holding the paintbrush and stuff?
> I made those for you PP


We're talking about the emoticons, the back button, the delete/save/compose buttons, and a few other things :*)


----------



## Vitae (Mar 6, 2006)

Pico said:
			
		

> Vitae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh okay, call me confused :]


----------



## Tiarhlu (Mar 7, 2006)

Just looking at the new set up and I'm afraid I don't like it. It looks a lot like Deviant Art. I guess I'll get used to it, but I don't want to feel like I'm on THAT site. :? At least there are no ads.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 7, 2006)

Tiarhlu said:
			
		

> Just looking at the new set up and I'm afraid I don't like it. It looks a lot like Deviant Art. I guess I'll get used to it, but I don't want to feel like I'm on THAT site. :? At least there are no ads.



I don't see how this looks like deviantart other than a side bar?

The icon madness in the message center is a complete waste and slowdown. Just because it "looks pretty" in no means makes this better functioning. I though one with 12 years of html experience understood that adding images in this matter doesn't make for a smooth site. At least DA in its message center had the sense not to do this.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 7, 2006)

Also, in the message center.. There should be a button to select all the items so you don't have to select all in each category.


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 7, 2006)

(aside: *Outwith discussion here, please could y'all post any v3 bugs in this thread => http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=814*
Thank you, in advance... ).


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Mar 7, 2006)

Okay, I have to say that the new layout is simply atrocious to use.  

NO vertical format for the direction menu, please!  (Browse, Search, Forums, ect.)  It takes up too much room and is badly placed.  

Please move the New Message thing back to the left, as most of us read English and we start at the upper left corner.

Also, that new format for seeing new watches/favs/whatnot is simply bad.  The list format we had before was far easier to navigate as well as understand.  I can't possibly see how this new layout is an improvement. 

I'm usually a nice guy, but this layout change just has to go.  It makes no sense to have turned it into this mess.


----------



## WebsterLeone (Mar 7, 2006)

I suggest at least an option to disable user icons in the popup description during browsing, if not an option to either disable or use tool-tips instead for it.


----------



## *morningstar (Mar 7, 2006)

I am extremely dissapointed in this.

http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=812

I just tried to validate the website myself again, just to be sure, and it failed.

Why say that if it's not true? Why lie to users like that?

:?


----------



## Xax (Mar 7, 2006)

*morningstar said:
			
		

> I am extremely dissapointed in this.
> 
> http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=812
> 
> ...



To be fair: the current validation error is because there are non-utf characters on the frontpage, so the validator just bail out right at the start.

But also: it's not valid XHTML anyway, and even if it were, it would not be /good/ XHTML.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 7, 2006)

*morningstar said:
			
		

> I am extremely dissapointed in this.
> 
> http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=812
> 
> ...



The reason the thread was closed was because Jheryn was apparently upset over usage of his real name, however...

Doing a WHOIS is a normal function for getting name server info so... http://www.whois.net/?d=furaffinity.net reveals your real name. It doesn't take rocket science to figure this out. So please stop closing threads over a minor issue. 

Anyways,  I have to agree, but a lot of things seem to have been passed up in the sake of "faster" but when you're stripped down to bare functions, of course its faster?


----------



## Myr (Mar 7, 2006)

*morningstar said:
			
		

> http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=812


I'm not exactly thrilled with the way things have been carried out with the whole online gallery site chaos Jheryn and Arc have been stirring up, but I want to say is this:

People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.

Really, the website is still broken and the other website is still not up. Same old same old. Things will eventually sort themselves out and get fixed. All it takes is time and patience.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 7, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> *morningstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh I see, once again someone falls in to trap that's often telling about their own hypocrisy by instead of invalidating the actual legitimacy of the post in question, they can only invalidate the poster.

Just because someone you don't like is saying it, doesn't make it any less true.


----------



## Myr (Mar 7, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Ahh I see, once again someone falls in to trap that's often telling about their own hypocrisy by instead of invalidating the actual legitimacy of the post in question, they can only invalidate the poster.
> 
> Just because someone you don't like is saying it, doesn't make it any less true.


And I see another person failing to read exactly what I said and _assuming_ they know my motivations and background. In fact, you'd rather start an argument with someone like myself than recognize the fact that I've criticized both Jheryn and Arc together the same amount. I've criticized FA for its shortcomings (like this rediculous ?'s appearing where " should be) and AP for its "Duke Nukem Forever" style approach to getting online. On top of that, in the very same post prompting your quoting of mine I even stated that FA was broken and AP is not up. I take a shot at FA and I take a shot at AP. My post was in regards to the owners of both sites and provides a fair and balanced review of the overall criticisms.

You don't need to be hypersensitive about someone saying something bad about Arc. If I say something bad about Arc it goes right along with something bad about Jheryn since their sites are usually at the heart of the subject. Why don't you be more concerned I said something bad about Jheryn rather than Arc? Believe me, I don't like either of them. They'd easily fail out of any of the programming courses I've had so far (which are not web things). So if you're going to accuse me of being mean to Arc, at least recgonize that I'm taking equal time to get at Jheryn too. I'm not playing favorites here and am not affiliated with either side right now. All I want to do is post stuff on a reliable website and help out. Both sides have declined my help and both sides are unreliable. Therefore, I treat them as equals.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 8, 2006)

However, again the thread was started by another user, it was confirmed that  it was the case that it wasn't w3c, not just by Arc either. Also quite frankly Arc can handle himself on his own.

Regardless if the site was up, I don't think you'd even mention AP if you didn't know who was the crew.

Whether AP is up or not is really a non issue in this case, since it is irrelevant. It would be like pointing fingers as DA if a hidden admin came on and said the same, or even SA...have whatever gallery you can think of.

I just find it a cheap shot to use that line of logic when I really wouldn't care if say Dragoneer came by and noticed some issues with a site that came up, and they were legitimate.


----------



## *morningstar (Mar 8, 2006)

Guys, please stop. I'm sorry. I wasn't meaning to start one of those FA/AP arguments in this thread (or anywhere else on this forum, for that matter). The fact that Arcturus happened to point it out means very little to me. I was expressing my disappointment that the site owner deliberately tried to deceive us and that has nothing to do with ArtPlz, Arcuturs, or any of the other FA or AP staff members. 

FAv3 is a beta. I don't expect it to be fully compliant right now. Frankly, I would be suprised if it was. But why even try to lie about it? Although it was petty little thing, it's a very, very big strike against my confidence. Very bad PR, you know?


----------



## Myr (Mar 8, 2006)

Arshes, well maybe you didn't understand my problem then. I see one person with a website that doesn't work all the way (Jheryn) being yelled at by someone with a website that's still not up (Arc). The way I learned programming is that you don't get partial credit for things that don't work. You get the same score as something that's not turned in. Yes, that's right, 100 or 0, and in this case both parties would receive 0's. There is no inbetween value nor points for partial credit. Therefore I immediately viewed it as incorrect for Arc to point out another problem in a vast list of problems (some never fixed from the start) FA has when his own site is still MIA after all this time. It's quite clear just trying to do something on FA that it doesn't work. It's not a complete functioning website. Therefore the whole compliant thing is a non-issue since the site doesn't work. Who cares if some pages of code are compliant when they don't work? Seriously, to most of us non-web programmers out there sticking a XHTML compliant button on your website is like an ODM putting the "Designed for Microsoft Windows XP" sticker on a computer. It's just not as important as it was made out to be.

And yes, I do know some of the names that are involved on either side of the aisle here to be able to know who's on FA and who is on AP. The point I was trying to make is that I have an account on every IM, every email (almost), and every art site. I'm not an admin, mod, nor developer or anything else for any of those either. If it's not up yet then I'll more than likely join when it's up as long as its a service I'll use. I'm just someone in the middle.

Maybe it's just me, but if I sat in class and criticized a classmate's code when my own didn't work or wasn't turned in I would feel very bad (and not do this in the first place). If I wanted to help or give tips that's ok, but criticism just seems out of the question because I did just as bad. And again, the XHTML button to me reads as a very insiginificant point when you consider all the other problems in the site. It's not like Jheryn made something in DirectX and stuck an OpenGL logo on it. If I pulled a stunt like that I'm sure I'd get a negative score, but let's not go there.  (can a prof even give a negative score?...I don't want to know)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 8, 2006)

*morningstar said:
			
		

> Guys, please stop. I'm sorry. I wasn't meaning to start one of those FA/AP arguments in this thread (or anywhere else on this forum, for that matter). The fact that Arcturus happened to point it out means very little to me. I was expressing my disappointment that the site owner deliberately tried to deceive us and that has nothing to do with ArtPlz, Arcuturs, or any of the other FA or AP staff members.
> 
> FAv3 is a beta. I don't expect it to be fully compliant right now. Frankly, I would be suprised if it was. But why even try to lie about it? Although it was petty little thing, it's a very, very big strike against my confidence. Very bad PR, you know?



Actually that's why I agree with you, because to me the post about whether or not it's compliant is really the issue to me. I just don't see the point in pointing out "the other guy" when the actual compliancy "standards" is the problem here.


----------



## wut (Mar 8, 2006)

Because shooting the messenger because he happens to be from the "other side" is the normal thing to do, of course.


----------



## Pico (Mar 8, 2006)

Why even bring AP up?  This thread is about FA, not AP or Arcturus, so I suggest you take this argument to the AP board or to a private conversation so we can discuss _relevant_ matters here :*)

After all, talking about how AP isn't up, or how Arc is somehow not qualified to offer criticism, won't help fix FA, now will it?


----------



## Xax (Mar 8, 2006)

omg stop trolling you evil ArtPlz hackers!!!!!!

p.s. AuroranDragon I was the one who wrote the AP layout, and unless Arc has totally messed it up it is in fact W3C compliant.

The discussion so far: FA is not W3C compliant, despite claiming to be so. It's /almost/ there (which is a big step up from the <font> and <table> fest of 0.2, although there are still like 45~ nested tables on the front page) but that's not quite good enough when the layout (I'm talking outline and stuff, not actual visual layout) is still really confusing. Really, really confusing.

Oh, and the W3C-compatability thread got locked because of meanies. Could some admin, like, please unlock that? It's obvious people want to talk about the topic and it's just dragging this thread offtopic.


----------



## Myr (Mar 8, 2006)

Would someone like to explain to me exactly what WC3 compliant is? Clicking a link and getting an error seems much more important problem to fix than whatever this little button in the lower right hand side of the screen is.


----------



## wut (Mar 8, 2006)

W3C compliacy means that it follows coding standards that (in theory) should be parsable on every platform that supports the stated standards (HTML 4.01, XHTML 1.0, CSS1/2 etc.). We all know internet explorer is pretty shitty at following the w3c standards anyway, but that's besides the point.

It's not really how serious it is, it's why it was toted as a feature in screenshots (right here: http://www.furpawz.net/fa/V3/control-panel2.jpg) when it isn't even compliant in the first place. Why lie about it? As said before, it's not good for PR, regardless of the severity. 

It's also not good for people whose faith in the project is slighted, but get a glimmer of hope in seeing that maybe (just _maybe_) Jheryn is _finally_ getting the hang of things and pulling together a competent team (I mean hell, it's how I felt) only to have it dashed by botched upgrades, staff miscommunication, decimated features, etc. every single upgrade cycle. 

There's an expected level of problems when it comes to a beta, but the level of incompetence that FA sits at currently is astounding.* A large portion of the site fails to work properly, if at all. False claims of standards compliancy do not help the issue.

* I'm aware the admins are "trying". So don't bother reminding me. I already feel sorry for Preyfar having to be the public's whipping boy, being the only public figurehead. But unleashing code in the state of this release onto the public is true lunacy.


----------



## Myr (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank you.

I kind of lost track of all the problems after the 4th or 5th time the server blew up. Things not working is normal here.


----------



## Waccoon (Mar 8, 2006)

> wut:  It's not really how serious it is, it's why it was toted as a feature in screenshots (right here: http://www.furpawz.net/fa/V3/control-panel2.jpg) when it isn't even compliant in the first place. Why lie about it?


Well, the XHTML button just means it's been tested to parse correctly.  Whether it is designed to be accessable, uses CSS properly, etc., is a different issue.  

I don't see much point to using XHTML, really.  It's basicly just HTML 4.01 Strict, except that the header tags can't use terminators.  Also, most browsers aren't going to complain loudly if you use a depricated tag with XHTML (as they should), because the server has to dish out pages as 'application/xhtml+xml' for that to work.


----------



## Arcturus (Mar 8, 2006)

Xax said:
			
		

> Oh, and the W3C-compatability thread got locked because of meanies. Could some admin, like, please unlock that? It's obvious people want to talk about the topic and it's just dragging this thread offtopic.



http://oontz.discussplz.com/cont/kareha.pl/1141830522/ ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nrr (Mar 8, 2006)

Arcturus said:
			
		

> http://oontz.discussplz.com/cont/kareha.pl/1141830522/ ;D ;D ;D


Lose, lose.  Needs more towercat.

Oh, hi, Mr. Miller! ;D


----------



## NightfallGemini (Mar 8, 2006)

http://www.furaffinity.net/msg/submissions/

MYSQL ERROR!!

supergroovy. :E


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 8, 2006)

Arc, stop it. Seriously.


----------



## NightfallGemini (Mar 8, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Arc, stop it. Seriously.



not arc. also, it's called bug reporting. I found a bug, I decided to post about it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 8, 2006)

NightfallGemini said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're not Arcturus, I'm referring to him posting up irrelevant plugs to discussplz or whatever just to poke fun at Jheryn. It's one thing to point out the problem of the w3c, it's another to just use it as a sounding board for "Cheap" advertising.


----------



## Xax (Mar 8, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> You're not Arcturus, I'm referring to him posting up irrelevant plugs to discussplz or whatever just to poke fun at Jheryn. It's one thing to point out the problem of the w3c, it's another to just use it as a sounding board for "Cheap" advertising.



It think it's already been established that Arc does a lot of really really stupid things in the name of e-popularity.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 8, 2006)

Xax said:
			
		

> It think it's already been established that Arc does a lot of really really stupid things in the name of e-popularity.



That, my friend, I'm inclined to agree with.


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Mar 8, 2006)

Can we get this back to its original topic?  You know, the one about the new layout and design?  And how ugly and non-user-friendly it just became.


----------



## verix (Mar 8, 2006)

Mitch_DLG said:
			
		

> Can we get this back to its original topic?  You know, the one about the new layout and design?  And how ugly and non-user-friendly it just became.


the discussion problem has been fixed


----------



## CBee (Mar 8, 2006)

verix said:
			
		

> the discussion problem has been fixed



halp the discussion is still giving me mysql errors. (


----------



## Catamount (Mar 8, 2006)

*on the lighter side of things*

:lol: 
hehe, just thought this was funny, loaded a page at the bottom it said:

Page generated in 26.40952 seconds (-1046.247% PHP - 1146.247% MySQL [ 10 queries ])

....that is all


----------



## NightfallGemini (Mar 9, 2006)

oh hi clunky y-gallery setup.


----------



## verix (Mar 11, 2006)

NightfallGemini said:
			
		

> oh hi clunky y-gallery setup.


THIS IS A FREE MARKET BUSTER


----------

